# Opinions / Confirmation needed. Butter Ghosts ?



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

OK this is a long tale so I'll try stay on track.
I have produced an odd "snow" from my Hypo butter pair and think it is a butter ghost. ( i.e. **** for all Hypo, amel, caramel and anery )

Initally two friends bred an Amber ( hypo Caramel) and a snow het for hypo.

They produced hypos and normals.

Two year later 1.2 of the hypo's were bred together and produced amels, snows, 2 butters, ghosts and more hypos'
I bought several of the clutch out of interest, including the 2 butters.
As the parents were **** hypo all the babies have to be hypo so , the snows were corals, the butters were hypo butters and so on.

two year later, this year, I bred the hypo butter pair together and got more hypo butters. 
Great I thought and then today out pops a strange snow.
I put all the know genes in to the corn prog and it predicted the "snow" to be a Butter Ghost. ( i.e. Hypo, amel, caramel and anery )
Obviously both hypo butters must be het anery from the snow used in the original breeding.

Any of the more experienced gentics people on here able to throw any light on the "snow" produced from a my pair ?

Once it sheds I'll pop a photo up of the baby hypo butters and the strange interloper : victory:

Stephen.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

:hmm: anyone


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I've run this through the progeny predictor as well and got the same result.

Pics would help?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the only thing i can add is, rich z did many many tests on hypos. he found a hell of a lot of hypo to hypo combos produced few and in some cases, no hypos. he has no explaination..
very weird.
i'd love to see pics also though steve,


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheers 9red and Nigel
Once they shed I'll get some photos taken and uploaded.
The clutch is still hatching with only one white snake so far, the rest being butters as expected.

I've heard of some hypo's not being hypo thing before.
The details I heard were that some snakes are naturaly lighter but do not carry the hypo gene.
However it seems that once snakes that are "confirmed" hypo produce they always produce hypos when bred to the right mate.
The problem seemed to be that some lighter snakes were listed as hypo when they may not have been **** hypo.
Maybe some other gene, or configeration of genes, involved.
Not sure if that is what RZ said, or found, as my info came from another source.
I only heard of this last year but have not experienced it in any of my lines.
Stephen.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yup, it sounds like you have a Ghost Butter. Or Amber Snow (or whatever it is you want to call them!).

Given you KNOW one of the ancestors was homozygous Anery, there's no reason that an Amber Snow shouldn't have been produced.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Yup, it sounds like you have a Ghost Butter. Or Amber Snow (or whatever it is you want to call them!).
> 
> Given you KNOW one of the ancestors was homozygous Anery, there's no reason that an Amber Snow shouldn't have been produced.


Thank you Ssthisto for your reply.
I feel much happier with the diagnosis now as your genetics is so much more advanced then my own :2thumb:
I like both name :blush:
Now to get them to shed and feed :censor:
Thanks again
Stephen


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Hiya,

Any updates or pics?

H x


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes!

Would like to see pics.

John


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Managed to get a couple of pivs but they are not great, sorry.

Both photos of the same snake.

It has only fed once so far and that was on a large pinky from a pygmy mouse.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

From those pics you wouldn't know it had caramel in it


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe the yellow will come out late as it gains some size as it is tiny.
With both parents being butters I know it is in there somewhere : victory:


----------

